

Show HN: What do you think of my App's Splash page? - jeggers5
http://spreadapp.co/signup

======
iamdave
"Stop giving your Email Address to random people - but still be in the loop."

I was going to comment on your choice of copy text, then I refreshed the page
to get another look and you had changed it to:

"Stay in the Loop without giving your Email to random People."

Much better. Why not make it more succinct? "Stay in the loop without giving
away your email address" or even better: "Spread helps you stay in the loop
without needing to share an email address". Tells visitors what you're doing,
makes them ask "How" and it's direct copy.

Also, stop with the random capitalization, please?

~~~
jeggers5
+1 for giving me great feedback :) ye that was @AwesomeTogether's idea.

Capitalization is fixed, thanks :)

~~~
iamdave
Great work, good luck on your launch! :)

~~~
jeggers5
Thanks, updated the copy again with your suggestion :)

------
iamscanner
The grammar on this page is terrible - "I'm Keeping a big Secret" - what's
with the inconsistent capitalization?

This page leaves me more confused and frustrated than anything - what is your
app? Why would I want to follow it on Twitter?

If you're keeping your app secret, you either shouldn't have a splash page, or
should have a placeholder page with a quick sentence - even if it's just
"Spread is going to revolutionize the way you share your ideas.", or something
like that. As it stands, all I know is that Spread's splash page creators
don't write very well.

~~~
jeggers5
+1 for the detailed comment, thanks. Fixed the grammar and am working on some
copy to replace the current text, thanks :) also, if you couldn't see the
button and logo earlier, it should be fixed now if you want to take a second
look, thanks :)

~~~
jeggers5
Ok, I've changed it around a bit, thoughts?

~~~
iamscanner
It's much clearer, but I'm a bit confused - does "Stay in the loop without
having to share an email address" explain what your app will do, or is it just
your way of saying "hey, follow us on Twitter"? I'm expecting that sentence to
be your service's pitch.

~~~
jeggers5
Yep, that's explaining what the App does. I'll make that a little clearer now,
thanks :)

------
AwesomeTogether
"stay in the loop without giving your email to random people"

better, imho

~~~
jeggers5
+1 for good idea :) Just changed it there, thanks a lot :)

~~~
AwesomeTogether
np, i also think it's better to say

"Follow us on Twitter to get early access"

~~~
jeggers5
changed it to that, thanks :)

------
spooneybarger
doesn't inspire me to want to follow you on twitter.

i don't like teasers with no info.

~~~
jeggers5
Good point. I'd rather work on the actual product though instead of spending
ages on the splash page. Thanks for your comment.

------
awfycooper
At least give your Twitter url...

~~~
jeggers5
That's what the button's for!

~~~
iamscanner
I can't see a button under Safari 5 or Chrome 12: <http://d.pr/L7ln>

~~~
jeggers5
Ok, that should be fixed now, can you confirm? Thanks for your help.

~~~
Acorn
Button background still isn't appearing for me.

